# Bananenrepublik Deutschland



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Juni 2010)

Mir wäre es zwar lieber gewesen, wenn man das in dem bisherigen Thread hätte abhandeln können, aber:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ..... weil Deutschland eine korrupte Bananenrepublik mit Scheindemokratie ist, dann mach bitte direkt einen extra Thread auf, in dem du belegst, warum das so ist.
> ....
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich empfehle hierzu die Lektüre:

- http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/16/141/1614133.pdf
- Die Strom-Männer - Greenpeace, Nachrichten zum Thema Klima
- LobbyControl
- http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,4900276,00.html

u.ä. 

Bitte nicht zu verwechseln mit dem hier dargestellten "gefühlten" *Korruptionswahrnehmungsindex*, da die angewandte Methodik lediglich einen abstrakten subjektiven Eindruck wiedergibt.


----------



## frEnzy (24. Juni 2010)

Traurig aber wohl leider wahr. Aber es wird sich nichts dran ändern, denn alle, die an den Stellen sitzen, welche dies ändern könnten, selbst tief mit drin stecken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es zwar lieber gewesen, wenn man das in dem bisherigen Thread hätte abhandeln können,



Es hat nunmal wirklich wenig mit ALGII zu tun.




> aber:
> 
> ich empfehle hierzu die Lektüre:
> 
> - http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/16/141/1614133.pdf



Unfähige, aber demokratisch gewählte Minister



> - Die Strom-Männer - Greenpeace, Nachrichten zum Thema Klima



Lobbyismus, bei demokratisch gewählten Politikern



> - LobbyControl



dito



> - http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,4900276,00.html



Korruption, überwiegend gar nicht bei Politikern. (wenn dann bei demokratisch gewählten)


Ich gebe zu, dass der Begriff etwas unklar formuliert ist, aber in dem Kontext, in dem ich ihn verwendet habe, ging es um die Wahl von Politikern. Deswegen auch ausdrücklich "Scheinwahl". Denn das (oder alternativ Wahlfälschung) ist ein Merkmal, dass typischerweise mit Bananenrepubliken assoziiert wird. In Deutschland ist es aber imho nicht im geringsten gegeben. Jeder Politiker, der in Deutschland was zu sagen hat, hat das, weil Wähler ihm diesen Auftrag gegeben hat. Es ist zwar stellenweise absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, wieso Durchschnittsbürger einer industriehörigen Marionette den Auftrag geben, ihnen das Leben schlecht zu machen - aber es ist der Fall 

Wenn es hier im Thread im weiteren Verlauf um Lobbyismus gehen soll (ein sicherlich wichtiges Thema, das bequem einen eigenen Thread füllt), würde ich anbieten, den Titel anzupassen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .....
> Unfähige, aber demokratisch gewählte Minister....
> ..............
> Lobbyismus, bei demokratisch gewählten Politikern
> ...



Kein einziger dieser Minister wurde demokratisch gewählt. Die Parteien und Direktmandatsträger des Bundestages wurden demokratisch gewählt. Das ist aber auch schon alles und damit ein riesiger Unterschied (ja, ich kenne den Begriff der indirekten Demokratie).
Abgeleitet daraus, dass die Parteien sich zwar vom Volk alle 4 Jahre wählen lassen, dann jedoch intern Minister, politische Staatssekretäre, Kanzler und (aktuell) auch den Bundespräsidenten wählen, welche dann allesamt konsequent nur noch den wirtschaftspolitischen und monetären Interessen der sie in Lohn und Brot haltenden Wirtschaft und verschiedene durch sie vertretene Klienten vertreten,  würde ich den Begriff "parlamentarische Wirtschaftsdiktatur" oder "parlamentarische Klienteldiktatur" statt parlamentarische Demokratie bevorzugen.

Was ist denn Lobbyismus? Nichts anderes, als eine schöne Umschreibung und ein extra erfundener Begriff, um Korruption nicht so benennen zu müssen.
Der demokratische Anschein ist ja nicht einmal zwingendes Merkmal einer Bananenrepublik. 

Bananenrepublik ? Wikipedia

Daher hat der Titel durchaus Berechtigung und sollte bestehen bleiben.

Weiterführende Links:

: Willkommen in der Bananenrepublik Deutschland - dem Land der Reichen und noch Reicheren | Seite 1 | wallstreet:online
basierend auf:
[QUOTE="Spiegel")]... nächsten Jahres will der Staat auch an Kursgewinnen mitverdienen. Doch Banken und Versicherungen versprechen besonders vermögenden Kunden Abhilfe: Sie müssen nicht zahlen.[/QUOTE]Geldanlage: Die Lücken für die Reichen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft



> Bundestag verzichtet auf Informationsfreiheit


TP: Bananenrepublik Deutschland



> Vertreter von Industrie und Kapital schreiben sich in den Ministerien ihre eigenen Gesetze. Unter dem Deckmantel der politischen Fachberatung wird so das Gemeinwohl unterlaufen und gerät unter die Räder von Konzernen und Verbänden. Das Schlimmste daran: Keiner will davon gewusst haben.


Sascha Adamek & Kim Otto: Der gekaufte Staat. Wie bezahlte Konzernvertreter sich in deutschen Ministerien ihre Gesetze selbst schreiben

Einen zum Thema "Sponsoring" hab ich noch aus aktuellem Anlass: http://www.stern.de/politik/deutsch...das-oel-und-der-bundespraesident-1577336.html
(Schön auch an der Befragung zu erkennen, dass über 40% denken, dass man da eh nix mehr machen kann und fast 50% meinen, dass man etwas dagegen tun sollte. 9% finden Sponsoring ok, weil dann keine Steuern dafür verwendet werden.... ^^)

Es geht schon längst nicht mehr um die Bürger, um Kinder, Arbeitslose, Rentner oder Menschen im allgemeinen. Alle (tatsächlich alle) politischen Entscheidungen, ob im Gesundheits-, Sicherheits- oder welchem Sektor auch immer, sind in erster Linie auf das funktionierende Wirtschafts- und Finanzsystem abgestellt. Der Mensch, das Volk, der Bürger sind bereits begrifflich zu Humankapital degeneriert.

Was hat das mit Demos zu tun?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Kein einziger dieser Minister wurde demokratisch gewählt. Die Parteien und Direktmandatsträger des Bundestages wurden demokratisch gewählt. Das ist aber auch schon alles und damit ein riesiger Unterschied (ja, ich kenne den Begriff der indirekten Demokratie).



Okay. Lass mich das in "gesetzeskonform" ändern.



> Was ist denn Lobbyismus? Nichts anderes, als eine schöne Umschreibung und ein extra erfundener Begriff, um Korruption nicht so benennen zu müssen.



Unter "Korruption" verstehe ich einen illegalen Handel, direkte Zahlungen oder Geschenke im Austausch gegen Amtsmissbrauch. "Lobbyismus" beinhaltet dagegen alle Formen von direktem Einwirken auf die Politik. Das kann auch nur darin bestehen, dass eine (bedeutende) Interessengruppe (nicht mal unbedingt wirtschaftlich, die großen Umweltschutzgruppen betreiben auch Lobbyarbeit und haben ganz sicher nichts zu verschenken) direkt eingebunden ist und ihre Sichtweise vortragen kann. Bei Entscheidungen, die eine übersichtliche Zahl an Gruppierungen betrifft, wäre das theoretisch sogar zu begrüßen, da sich so wesentlich schneller wesentlich bessere Kompromisse schließen lassen, als wenn Politiker von oben herab diskutieren, ohne eigentlich zu wissen, wer wo am besten/schlechtesten zurückstecken könnte.

In der Praxis ist Lobbyarbeit natürlich die beste Gelegenheit, um Bestechungs-/Erpressungsversuche zu starten und bei diversen Vorstandsposten wird man auch so misstrauisch...
(Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Politiker heute nach Image und nicht nach Kompetenz ausgewählt werden, d.h. keineswegs sichergestellt ist, dass kontinuirliche Berieselung mit Konzernpropaganda bei leckeren Buffets vor wichtigen Entscheidungen nochmal objektiv durchdacht wird)




> Daher hat der Titel durchaus Berechtigung und sollte bestehen bleiben.



Ich seh da weiterhin keinen passenden Zusammenhang oder eine eindeutige Themenbeschreibung. Aber solange hier kein wildes Gelaber oder Polemiken (die Überschrift ist schon nah dran...) ausbrechen, solls mir egal sein. Zumachen geht immer noch.



> Es geht schon längst nicht mehr um die Bürger, um Kinder, Arbeitslose, Rentner oder Menschen im allgemeinen. Alle (tatsächlich alle) politischen Entscheidungen, ob im Gesundheits-, Sicherheits- oder welchem Sektor auch immer, sind in erster Linie auf das funktionierende Wirtschafts- und Finanzsystem abgestellt. Der Mensch, das Volk, der Bürger sind bereits begrifflich zu Humankapital degeneriert.
> 
> Was hat das mit Demos zu tun?



Das Volk hats gewählt. Die Menschen wollen einen ~menschenverachtenden Kapitalismus und sie nutzen ihre Macht, um ihn zu erschaffen -> Demokratie.  Niemand verbietet dem Souverän, sich selbst schaden.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder ein neueres Beispiel, wie unsere Politik durch Lobbyverbände Politik und Preise steuern:
Hitze und Lebensmittelpreise: Das Märchen von der Erntekrise - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE


> *Das Märchen von der Erntekrise *
> Ilse Aigner spekuliert über steigende Lebensmittelpreise, weil die Hitze für große Ernteausfälle sorge. Experten halten das für Unfug. Ist die Ministerin Lobbyverbänden auf den Leim gegangen?






			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Unter "Korruption" *verstehe ich* einen illegalen Handel, direkte Zahlungen oder Geschenke im Austausch gegen Amtsmissbrauch. "Lobbyismus" beinhaltet dagegen alle Formen von direktem Einwirken auf die Politik.


 
Wenn du magst, kannst du ja den Thread gerne umbenennen in "lobbygesteuerte Bundespolitik" o.ä., auch wenn ich weiterhin der Meinung bin, dass die aufgeführten Beispiele sehr wohl die allgemeingültige Definition: Korruption ? Wikipedia erfüllen, auch wenn sie der juristischen Definition Korruption ? Wikipedia nicht entsprechen.

Ich stehe da mit meiner Lobbyismus-Kritik nicht allein:
Lobbyismus ? Wikipedia

gerade auch in Fällen von Sponsoring zu Parteiveranstaltungen, wenn das Parteimitglied öffentliche Ämter bekleidet, wie bspw. hier:

Heftige Kritik an Sponsoren-Treffs mit Tillich - Mitteldeutschland - Nachrichten - LVZ-Online 
oder
FAQ: Welche Auswirkungen hat "Parteien-Sponsoring"? | tagesschau.de

Witziger- oder eher beschämenderweise haben eher die Firmen denn unsere Politiker bemerkt, dass da etwas nicht so recht passt und die Notbremse gezogen:

Unternehmen sagen Unterstützung ab: Firmen rücken von Partei-Sponsoring ab | RP ONLINE

Man ist sich also sehr wohl bewußt, dass ein guter Leumund zwar wirtschaftl. von Bedeutung ist, in einem öffentlichen Amt jedoch eher nebensächlich.
Da hat das Kassieren Vorrang.


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2010)

>Bananenrepublik Deutschland <
stimme ich voll zu und keiner tut was wie immer ..
vielleicht sollten wir alle was tun in dem wir alle auswandern z.b. USA
dann besteht Deutschland  nur aus auch H4 Empfänger.
man bekommt hier nicht ein mal mehr  ein Wahl Einladung zu Bundestagswahl also es gibt hier nicht ein mal mehr eine Demokratie  obwohl man das Recht  hat.
sagen nur scheiß Deutschland so langsam aber sicher kost mich das an.
Deutschland = heute DDR 

unsere scheiß Regierung ist am allem schult,
Deutschland ist heute ein richtiges Abzocker Land geworden 
und  dabei bekommt der Bürger immer weniger Rechte, 
mittlerweile lebt man in einbiege EU Staaten/USA besser als in Deutschland, 
hier will man nur dein Geld, Rechte hast du keine!

Merkel  muß weg... 
den Bürger  bettel Arm machen das der kaum noch was zum essen hat, 
so kann das nicht weiter gehen.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (24. Juli 2010)

Schade wenn man nichtmal die Sprache richtig beherrscht.

Ich finde es hier garnicht so schlecht, wenn man vom Verbesserungsbedarf an der Regierung mal absieht.
In anderen Ländern sieht es sicherlich nicht besser aus - wir bekommen es nur von anderen Ländern nicht so mit. Von den vielen westlichen Nationen sind wir - gemessen am BIP - mit am wenigsten verschuldet.
Dass unser Land von Lobbyisten regiert wird ist leider die bittere Wahrheit... aber da sind wir selbst schuld. Wir leben nicht in China wo jeder Aufstand gegen die Regierung verboten ist. Wenn alle auf die Straße gehen dann wird sich daran etwas ändern.



> Merkel muß weg...
> den Bürger bettel Arm machen das der kaum noch was zum essen hat,
> so kann das nicht weiter gehen.


Merkel ist nicht das Problem. Jede Regierung hätte jetzt so gehandelt.
Wenn man denkt, dass die Opposition anders regieren würde so täuscht man sich. Die sind nur dagegen WEIL sie in der Opposition sind.

Wir können ja mal Abwarten. Im Bundestag hat Schwarz/Gelb die Mehrheit - im Bundesrat Rot/Grün. 

Ein paar Dinge die mich momentan am meisten stören und auch fast jeden von uns direkt betreffen:
- Dank der Lobbyisten werden die Krankenkassenbeiträge erhöht anstatt an den Milliardenkosten für Pharmazeutika zu sparen ( da ist das letzte Wort zum Glück auch noch nicht gesprochen )
- Bonn als zweiten Regierungssitz zu halten ( tausende Mitarbeiter der Regierung sitzen noch dort, Minister lassen sich Dokumente per AUDI A8 hin und herfahren )
- Die selbstbestimmte Anhebung der Abgeordneten-Gehälter ( Das wäre etwas, was man wunderbar über einen Volksentscheid lösen könnte. Ist das Volk zufrieden mit der Regierung, kriegen die Abgeordneten mehr Geld )


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. September 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> ......
> - Dank der Lobbyisten werden die Krankenkassenbeiträge erhöht anstatt an den Milliardenkosten für Pharmazeutika zu sparen ( da ist das letzte Wort zum Glück auch noch nicht gesprochen )


 
... doch, jetzt schon.

Um das hier mal inhaltlich wieder etwas voranzutreiben, möchte ich vor dem Hintergrund der letzten Entscheidungen unserer Regierung auf einige Defizite aufmerksam machen.

Ganz besonders aufgestoßen hat mir in letzter Zeit die offen zugegebene Clientelpolitik im Bezug auf langfristige strategische Entscheidungen im Bereich Versorgung, Umwelt und Gesundheit. Eine Bankrotterklärung der demokratischen Strukturen und vor allem der Ministerialkompetenz.

Weil ich leider nicht in der Lage bin, das Ganze auch tatsächlich so wortgewaltig wiederzugeben wie andere feynsinnige Menschen, möchte ich einen dieser mir besonders aus dem Herzen sprechenden Spezies hier mal ansatzweise zitieren:

Atomdebakel: Feynsinn Was schert mich mein Gesetz von gestern 


> ................
> Haarausfall beschert einem allerdings das Gehampel einer “Bundesregierung”, die sich offenbar immer nur dann einigen kann, wenn es um Geschenke an Kapitalverwerter geht. Da spielt dann nichts mehr eine Rolle, was noch irgend mit seriöser Politik oder auch nur Gesetzestreue zu tun hat. Von Anfang an habe ich mich gefragt, was denn ein neues Gesetz wert ist, das ein bestehendes ad absurdum führt.
> *Die Halbwertszeit der Regierung*
> Der Atomausstieg, der ausdrücklich in Verhandlungen mit den Monopolisten und deren Zustimmung zustande gekommen ist, wird einfach beseite geschoben, weil es einer lobbyfreundlichen Regierung in den Kram paßt, die sich davon ein wenig Geld für den Haushalt verspricht und den Stromkumpels satte Gewinne.
> ...................


 
Pharma: Feynsinn Immer wenn er Pillen nahm


> ........ Philipp Rösler. Hier nur einige seiner Glanzleistungen:
> Zuerst ist er durchgestartet mit Milliardengeschenken an die Pharmakonzerne in Form einer sinnlosen Impfaktion gegen ein harmloses Virus. Dann stürzte er sich Hals über Kopfpauschale in seine grandiose “Reform” des Gesundheitswesens, die die Beitragszahler schlimmer schröpft als alles je Dagewesene.
> ......................
> Im Ministerium des treuen Freundes seiner teuren Förderer hat man jedenfalls jede Scham über Bord geworfen und alles getan, um zum Sturm auf die Beitragszahler zu blasen. Erstmals darf eine unmittelbar profitierende Industrie sich ein Gesetz selber schreiben. Mission accomplished.
> ........................


 
Wo der Meister des Wortes noch in der Lage ist, seine Empörung sprachlich in ein Gesamtkonzept zu pressen, bleiben mir vor Wut die Worte in Hals und Gehirnwindung stecken.
Jedenfalls bitte ich, auch den auf der HP verlinkten Artikeln zu den Quellen zu folgen, nicht dass man der Vermutung unterliegt, es wäre aus den Fingern gesogen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2010)

Man könnte noch den Nebenschauplatz Schavan/S-H erwähnen. Hat zwar in € keine große Bedeutung, aber es werden gezielt Regeln der Verfassung (keine Einmischung des Bundes in die Bildungspolitik der Länder, keine direkten Zahlungen) umgangen und ggf. ein Forschungsinstitut (oder zumindest Teile davon) geopfert wird, um dem eigenen Landesverband ein bißchen zu helfen. Lügen erzählt man obendrein.


Zur Machtergreifung der Atomlobby spar ich mir jeglichen Kommentar, da ist einfach keiner mehr nötig.


----------



## Lartens (14. September 2010)

Ich sehe das ganze etwas differenzierter, aber bin in der Tendenz euerer Meinung.

Die aktuelle regierung tut alles, um die politik und den notwendigen Apparat dahinter noch unglaubwürdiger zu machen, als unsere allgemeine Wahrnehmung bereits ist!
-> das Schlimme an den ganzen Diskussionen (auch hier Forum) ist doch, dass den menschen die Politik egal ist, weil viele der meinung sind man sei der Politik hilflos ausgeliefert. 

Demokratie ist ein Gut und dafür muss man kämpfen. Nur tut dies leider nur noch ein verschwindenden kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung. Der Rest ergibt sich in Nörgelei, wie schlecht es uns doch geht.... Wir jammern doch alle auf hohem Niveau.


Aber schaut euch mal um... Unsere Nachbarländer geht es ähnlich und zum Teil treibt es die Politik noch doller.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2010)

Hmm - aus den Nachbarländern kenne ich derartige Hintergründe nicht, was aber auch an meiner schlechten Informationslage liegen kann. Sicherlich schlagen da einige Regierungen noch schlimmere Richtungen ein, aber was mich an unserer aktuellen Regierung zunehmend stört, ist nicht die Richtung, sondern die Art der Politik.
Das man dem Hotel- und Gaststättengewerbe ein Geschenk machen will, war kein Geheminiss, dass man Landschafts- und Umweltschutz zurückdrängen will, war Wahlversprechen (wenn man die richtigen Seiten gelesen hat) und das man mehr Atommüll will sowieso.
Aber das man versucht, den Bundesrat zu umgehen, dass man die Verfassung ausmanövriert, dass man explizit Verträge abschließen will, die zukünftige Regierungen massiv in ihrerer Handlungsfreiheit einschränken (und das auch noch im Rahmen der Aufkündigung eines Vertrages, der genau sowas wohl gebraucht hätte...) - das sind schon ziemlich dicke Brocken. Dazu gewinne ich zunehmend den Eindruck, dass man den Bürger nicht nur über die Absichten im Dunkeln lässt (das wäre nichts neues und liegt imho auch daran, dass dieser viel zu oft viel zu wenig Interesse an den Konsequenzen zeigt), sondern dass man ihm gezielt Fehlinformationen über das Verfahren vorsetzt. Das Schavan lügt, weiß ich nur, weil ich quasi an der Quelle (bzw. eher der Mündung) sitze, aber das Sommerloch zwischen Merkel und Atomlobby erinnerte auch eher an schlechte Schauspielerqualitäten, bei dem alles vorher feststand, denn an einen echten Schlagabtausch. Zugleich hat man den Eindruck, dass medienwirksame Vorgänge (aktuell Sarrazin und Steinbrück) sehr gerne genutzt werden, um unliebsame Entscheidungen schnell durchzuwinken/auszudiskutieren. (z.B. weniger sparen bei der Bundeswehr, deutlich mehr sparen bei der Krankenfürsorge, gar kein Sparen sondern Draufzahlen bei Wirtschaftsfragen. Im Zusammenhang mit der Atomlobby sei hier z.B. die Finanzierung ausländischer Atomkraftwerke gemeint)
Andere Themen verucht man komplett zu verschweigen (in der Asse werden mehr Fehler als Atommüll zu Tage gefördert, in Gorleben gibt es mehr Politik als Sicherheit, das ganze wohlgemerkt unter den gleichen Verantwortlichen, mit denen man gerade beschlossen hat, noch viel mehr von der ******* zu machen) und schnell durchzuziehen.

Eine Regierung, die das mangelnde Verantwortungsbewußtsein des Wählers ausnutzt (d.h. Leute, die sich nicht informieren, die nicht mitdenken,..., sich aber liebend gern von Publicity Maßnahmen verführen lassen) ist eine Sache und eine Grundproblem der Demokratie. Aber eine Regierung, die ihre Bürger gezielt belügt, betrügt und in die Irre führt, die ist bedenklich.
Und mitlerweile gibt es in dieser Regierung ein bißchen zuviele Leute, denen ich schadhaftes Verhalten vorwerfen würde...
Westerwelle, Brüderle, Guttenberg, Aigner, Guttenberg, Rösler, Röttgen sowieso, Schavan. Inneres/Maizière ist sowieso kein Unionsglanzlicht, Leyen und Schröder ebenfalls, Niebel kann sich höchstens von den 0-Erwartungen abheben, die an ihne gestellt wurden, Leutheuser-Schnarreberger müsste gegen eine ganze Reihe der Umtriebe vorgehen und tut es nicht - wer bleibt da noch? Schäuble, dessen Job eben nicht mehr als "sparen sparen sparen" hergibt; Ramsauer, der eigentlich nur mit Landesthemen in die Presse kommt; Pofalla, von dem man gar nichts hört. Und natürlich das Abfallprodukt der Weltraumforschung, dass sich immer dann zu Wort meldet, wenn es um Versprechen gibt, die man in einer fernen Zukunft nicht erfüllen wird oder wenn jemand Abmachungen verkunden soll, die schon lange feststehen.

Wenn bedenkt, wie niedrig meine Erwartungen an diese Regierung waren, dann ist es erstaunlich, wie sehr ich enttäuscht wurde.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. September 2010)

Deutschland deine Zyniker. 

Ich kann Merkel und co. zwar auch nicht besonders ausstehen, aber zumindest geht es langsam mal wieder etwas in die richtige Richtung, gegenüber den Jahren der Großen Koalition und der Rot/Grünen Regierung. 

Das Ende der Wehrpflicht ist doch schonmal ein Plus Punkt. Die Atomkraft Laufzeitsverlängerung IMHO ein weiterer*

Nicht zu vergessen, dass es wenigstens einmal ein paar Sparpakete gibt. Gerade in wirtschaftlich immer noch recht schwierigen Zeiten (spiegelt sich ja derzeit auch deutlich im sinkenden Euro wieder) sollte jeder sparen. Vorallem aber der Staat, der in den letzten Jahren wirklich zu viel Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen hat. 

Jedenfalls ist es weniger schlimm als noch während der Rot/Grünen Regierungsperiode. Bei denen war nicht nur die Parteiflagge rot, so wie da die Mittelschicht ausgeblutet wurde und die Gelder in ein überteuertes, ineffektives Sozialsystem gesteckt wurde. 

*Wenn wir irgendwann alle Millionäre sind, können wir ja noch einmal über die derzeit noch ineffektiven, überteuerten Alternative reden. Aber nicht in einer Zeit, in der die Arbeitslosenzahlen irgendwo zwischen 3 und 4 Millionen stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2010)

"die richtige Richtung"?
Bei der von dir beschriebenen und von der Regierung erzählten Richtung könnte man das noch nachvollziehen. "Immer mehr Schulden" sind keine Lösung, das stimmt und "jeder muss sparen" folgt daraus.
Der Witz ist doch aber eben, dass der Staat kaum etwas einspart und "jeder" erst recht nicht. Wo gespart wird, dass sind die Sozialsysteme. Der Umweltschutz. Der Aufbau einer zukunftstauglichen (Energie-)Infrastruktur. Wer gar nicht sparen muss, dass ist die Industrie, im Gegenteil. Die darf fleißig zusätzliche Gewinne machen - auf Kosten zukünftiger, z.T. sogar heutiger Generationen.
Beispiel Atomenergie:
Was der Staat aus der Laufzeitverlängerung erhält, dürfte bestenfalls die Ausgaben ausgleichen, die er für die Entsorgung des Atommülls und die Sicherheit der Kraftwerke und Transporte selbst ausgeben muss. Ein Nullsummenspiel - für den Staat. Und für den Verbraucher auch, denn nirgendwo sind niedrige Strompreise gefordert. Oder auch nur eine gesteigerte Sicherheit im Vergleich zu den heute z.T. doch bedenkenswerten Bedingungen. Ordentlich plus machen dagegen diejenigen, die schon jetzt mit ihrer durchaus hohen Gewinnspanne auffallen: E-ON, Vattenfall,...
Die hätte imho dazu verpflichtet werden müssen, alle ihre Kraftwerke auf neueste Sicherheitsstandards nachrüsten zu müssen, die kompletten Kosten für die Suche und Einrichtung eines Endlagers zu tragen und von den Gewinnen, die ihnen dann aus der Aufhebung des bestehen und von ihnen akzeptierten Ausstiegsvertrages, einen nenneswerten Anteil in die staatliche EE-Förderung (bzw. das, was davon übrig ist) zu investieren. Das hätte für die Verbraucher mehr Sicherheit gebracht, vor allem Sicherheit vor kommenden Ausgaben in unüberschauberer Höhe und für den Staat hätte es eine finanzielle Entlastung bedeutet. Für die Konzerne wäre unter Strich immer noch ein Gewinn geblieben - ein kleiner zwar, aber Geld ist Geld. Jetzt haben sie einen großen und alle anderen haben gar nichts. Da kann man auch ganz ohne Zynismus und sehr berechtigt die Frage stellen, wen diese Regierung eigentlich vertritt?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "die richtige Richtung"?
> Bei der von dir beschriebenen und von der Regierung erzählten Richtung könnte man das noch nachvollziehen. "Immer mehr Schulden" sind keine Lösung, das stimmt und "jeder muss sparen" folgt daraus.
> Der Witz ist doch aber eben, dass der Staat kaum etwas einspart und "jeder" erst recht nicht. Wo gespart wird, dass sind die Sozialsysteme. Der Umweltschutz. Der Aufbau einer zukunftstauglichen (Energie-)Infrastruktur. Wer gar nicht sparen muss, dass ist die Industrie, im Gegenteil. Die darf fleißig zusätzliche Gewinne machen - auf Kosten zukünftiger, z.T. sogar heutiger Generationen.
> Beispiel Atomenergie:
> ...



Ich habe um die Uhrzeit nicht wirklich Lust auf deinen gesamten Beitrag einzugehen. Nur schon einmal soviel zum markierten Teil: Der war wirklich gut. 

Erneuerbare Energien werden jetzt schon übermäßig stark gefördert (an die Kunden wird davon nur leider nichts weitergegeben). Da ist so eine kleine Laufzeitverlängerung nun wirklich nichts dagegen. 

Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde man weder Laufzeitverlängerungen noch Förderungen benötigen. Einfach weil man den Betreibern der Kraftwerke nicht einfach vorschreiben sollte, wie sie mit ihren eigenen Projekten umgehen und weil Förderungen genauso falsch sind wie Bailouts (wirtschaftlich gesehen). 

Im Übrigen sind abgesehen von einem (1) Kraftwerk im Osten Deutschlands alle Kraftwerke als ausreichend sicher zu bewerten. 
Nicht dass Sicherheit überhaupt ein Grund ist, der für Wind und Wasser spricht. Denn da kann es zu ganz anderen Katastrophen kommen. 

Zu guter letzt würde ich mir nie herausnehmen diese primitiven Maßnahmen zur Stromerzeugung als "zukunftstauglich" zu umschreiben.


----------



## Lartens (15. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Erneuerbare Energien werden jetzt schon übermäßig stark gefördert (an die Kunden wird davon nur leider nichts weitergegeben).



Das stimmt nicht. Du hast als Privatperson, mehr als genug Fördermöglichkeiten.

Was mir auf die Schnelle einfällt.

KfW- CO2-Gebäudesanierungsprogramm

Ökologisch bauen

Marktanreizprogramm" BAFA

Wenn, Du das noch zur Stromerzeugung in das öffentliche Netz einspeißt bekommst DU hohe Vergütungen.

Der Markt hat nur ein Problem. Sehr hohe Nachfrage nach dem Grundmaterial Silizium und eine sehr starke Marktnachfrage. Da steigen automatisch die Investionskosten für eine solche Anlage und die Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechung für viele Privatleute geht auf einmal nicht mehr auf.

In meinen Augen ist die Solratechnik eine Zukunftstechnologie, aber halt Zukunft. 
Machen wir usn nichts vor. Auf Basis der Betriebs- und Investionskosten ist ein solcher Aufwand wirtschaftlich gesehen ein Witz.

Ökologisch gesehen, aber eine der interessantesten Alternativen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. September 2010)

> Wenn, Du das noch zur Stromerzeugung in das öffentliche Netz einspei*s*t bekommst DU hohe Vergütungen.



Das kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen zumindest nicht in der Windkraft, denn die Verträge die bei Neubau einer Anlage zwischen EVU und Betreiber abgeschlossen werden, sagen da was ganz anderes aus DU machst zwar auch Gewinn, aber das EVU ist eindeutig der Gewinner!
Des Weiteren musst du als Betreiber sogar teilweise Zahlungen an den Hersteller der Anlagen (besonders Enercon ist hier zu nennen) leisten, diese sind zwar nach Betriebsjahren gestaffelt und betragen im ersten Jahr 0.001 € pro KW/h (hier explizit RePower), aber bei einer Fördermenge von 2,5 MW/h (nur ein Beispiel) ist dieser Betrag nicht zu vernachlässigen. 
Eine Windkraftanlage rentiert sich zwar, aber erst nach den abgelaufenen Wartungsverträgen (bei einigen Herstellern bis zu 7 Jahren) zwischen dem Hersteller und Betreiber, nur danach muss der Betreiber sämtliche Wartungen aus eigener Tasche bezahlen und diese Kosten sind nicht gerade gering, bei einer vorgeschriebenen Wartung von einmal im Monat (laut Hersteller).


----------



## Lartens (15. September 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen zumindest nicht in der Windkraft, denn die Verträge die bei Neubau einer Anlage zwischen EVU und Betreiber abgeschlossen werden, sagen da was ganz anderes aus DU machst zwar auch Gewinn, aber das EVU ist eindeutig der Gewinner!
> Des Weiteren musst du als Betreiber sogar teilweise Zahlungen an den Hersteller der Anlagen (besonders Enercon ist hier zu nennen) leisten, diese sind zwar nach Betriebsjahren gestaffelt und betragen im ersten Jahr 0.001 € pro KW/h (hier explizit RePower), aber bei einer Fördermenge von 2,5 MW/h (nur ein Beispiel) ist dieser Betrag nicht zu vernachlässigen.
> Eine Windkraftanlage rentiert sich zwar, aber erst nach den abgelaufenen Wartungsverträgen (bei einigen Herstellern bis zu 7 Jahren) zwischen dem Hersteller und Betreiber, nur danach muss der Betreiber sämtliche Wartungen aus eigener Tasche bezahlen und diese Kosten sind nicht gerade gering, bei einer vorgeschriebenen Wartung von einmal im Monat (laut Hersteller).



schau mal hier nach
Einspeisevergütung Photovoltaik (EEG) – 2010, 2011 PV-Solar Analgen

Die Vergütung ist höher, als der Bezugspreis des "normalen" Stroms!

Das Delta daraus ist natürlich reiner Buchgewinn, aber immerhin.

Ich zitiere mich aus meinem vorherigen Beitrag mal selbst.

"Auf Basis der Betriebs-  und Investionskosten ist ein solcher Aufwand wirtschaftlich gesehen ein  Witz."

heißt Solartechnik lohnt sich aus kaufmännischen Gesichtspunkten für Privatpersonen "noch" nicht auf Dauer gesehen!
Gründe hohe Erstinvestitionen, miit den Jahren erheblich steigende Betriebskosten. Nach ca. 15 Jahren Austausch etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Erneuerbare Energien werden jetzt schon übermäßig stark gefördert (an die Kunden wird davon nur leider nichts weitergegeben). Da ist so eine kleine Laufzeitverlängerung nun wirklich nichts dagegen.



Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die erneuerbaren stärker gefördert werden sollen. Ich habe geschrieben, dass die großen Stromkonzerne an der Förderung beteiligt werden müssen. Schließlich haben die ihrerseits jahrzehntelang von den Subventionen profitiert, die in das Millionengrab Atomenergie geflossen sind. Wenn man es jetzt durchgehen lässt, dass sie bestehende Verträge auflösen/brechen, um mehr Geld zu scheffeln, dann kann man imho im Gegenzug verlangen, dass sie sich an der nötigen Umstrukturierung der Energieversorgung beteiligen.



> Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde man weder Laufzeitverlängerungen noch Förderungen benötigen. Einfach weil man den Betreibern der Kraftwerke nicht einfach vorschreiben sollte, wie sie mit ihren eigenen Projekten umgehen und weil Förderungen genauso falsch sind wie Bailouts (wirtschaftlich gesehen).



Entschuldige: Aber Kraftwerke, die unter massiver staatlicher Beteiligung entwickelt wurden, die unter massiver staatlicher Beteiligung gebaut wurden, bei denen der Staat Schlüsselpositionen für den Betrieb übernehmen muss, für deren Abfallbeseitigung der Staat aufkommen muss, die eine Gesundheitsgefahr für die Allgemeinheit darstellen und die zukünftige Generationen für Jahrhunderte mit enormen Kosten belasten, sind kein "eigenes Projekt" von irgendwem. Sowas sollte imho genausowenig in der Hand unabhängiger, gewinnorietierter Unternehmen liegen, wie z.B. die Landesverteidigung.
Das dem so ist, lässt sich nicht mehr ändern, aber dann müssen jetzt wenigstens die nötigen Regulierungsmaßnahmen ergriffen werden.

In einem gebe ich dir aber recht: Sowas sollte nicht durch direkte Verträge und abzwacken hier und bezuschussen da geschehen. Bei marktwirtschaftlichen Unternehmen soll der Staat nicht die Firmenpolitik vorgeben, er soll die Rahmenbedingungen für die Branche setzen.
Macht er aber im Falle der Energieversorgung leider auch nicht - würde der Staat angemessene Gebühren für die Entsorgung von Atommüll nehmen, die Lizenzen für den Betrieb kerntechnischer Anlagen bei Verstößen gegen die Auflagen entziehen und die Folgeschäden der Nutzung fossiler Brennstoffe in Rechnung stellen, dann gäbs unter Garantie keine AKWs mehr und konventionelle Kraftwerke würden nur noch zum Abfangen von Lastspitzen eingesetzt werden.
Aber solange die Kraftwerksbetreiber den Löwenanteil der Kosten auf andere (nämlich alle) abwälzen, solange kann der Markt nicht zu einem brauchbaren Ergebniss kommen.

[/Verhalten der Regierung]


*@all: *Falls die technischen Details der Energieversorgung näher diskutiert werden sollen (ich bin dabei): Bitte im passenden Thread ausführen.

Hier nur zwei Sätze:



> Im Übrigen sind abgesehen von einem (1) Kraftwerk im Osten Deutschlands alle Kraftwerke als ausreichend sicher zu bewerten.



Imho kann die Sicherheit aufgrund der Informationspolitik der Betreiber und der lockeren staatlichen Kontrollen nicht bewertet werden, bei den größtenteils veralteten Anlagen wäre aber selbst unter Annahme des theoretischen Idealzustandes kein Standard erreichbar, den ich als "ausreichend" bezeichnen würde.



> Zu guter letzt würde ich mir nie herausnehmen diese primitiven Maßnahmen zur Stromerzeugung als "zukunftstauglich" zu umschreiben.



Über den Maßstab von "zukunftstauglich" lässt sich trefflich streiten, aber als einziges, mittelfristig abgeschlossenes System sind sie zumindest "am zukunftstauglichsten".


----------



## Icejester (15. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer gar nicht sparen muss, dass ist die Industrie, im Gegenteil. Die darf fleißig zusätzliche Gewinne machen[...].



Alles andere wäre auch furchtbar. Sobald die Industrie hier keine Gewinne macht, macht nämlich überhaupt niemand mehr Gewinne. Dann kannst Du Dir Deine Sozialsysteme und Deinen Umweltschutz direkt als unfinanzierbar in die Haare schmieren. Irgendwer muß am Ende schließlich das erwirtschaften, was andere so gerne verteilen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre auch furchtbar. Sobald die Industrie hier keine Gewinne macht, macht nämlich überhaupt niemand mehr Gewinne. Dann kannst Du Dir Deine Sozialsysteme und Deinen Umweltschutz direkt als unfinanzierbar in die Haare schmieren. Irgendwer muß am Ende schließlich das erwirtschaften, was andere so gerne verteilen.



 

Das wäre zutreffend, wenn sie (Wirtschaft, Finanz und Reiche) sich noch am Solidarprinzip beteiligen müssten, was jedoch seit Jahren immer mehr zurückgefahren wird und momentan auf der untersten Stufe angekommen ist.
Die Sozialsysteme kommen ja nicht deswegen aus dem Gleichgewicht, weil es immer mehr Bedarfsfälle gibt (das wird ja offiziell negiert und die Zahlen sprechen ja angeblich da für sich) oder die Leistungen im Sozialbereich steigen (die Beispiele dafür kann man schon fast bei jeder Gesetzesnovelle anführen).
Die brechen deswegen zusammen, weil es einerseits immer weniger Menschen gibt, die ausreichend verdienen um ordentlich Sozialabgaben einzuzahlen und andererseits Erben, Großverdiener, Vermögende und Firmen, wie auch Banken und Versicherungen immer weiter entlastet werden.

Und das Märchen der sinkenden Gewinne und der armen Wirtschaft musst du hier (glaub ich) keinem erzählen.


----------



## Lartens (16. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Das wäre zutreffend, wenn sie (Wirtschaft, Finanz und Reiche) sich noch am Solidarprinzip beteiligen müssten, was jedoch seit Jahren immer mehr zurückgefahren wird und momentan auf der untersten Stufe angekommen ist.
> Die Sozialsysteme kommen ja nicht deswegen aus dem Gleichgewicht, weil es immer mehr Bedarfsfälle gibt (das wird ja offiziell negiert und die Zahlen sprechen ja angeblich da für sich) oder die Leistungen im Sozialbereich steigen (die Beispiele dafür kann man schon fast bei jeder Gesetzesnovelle anführen).
> Die brechen deswegen zusammen, weil es einerseits immer weniger Menschen gibt, die ausreichend verdienen um ordentlich Sozialabgaben einzuzahlen und andererseits Erben, Großverdiener, Vermögende und Firmen, wie auch Banken und Versicherungen immer weiter entlastet werden.
> 
> Und das Märchen der sinkenden Gewinne und der armen Wirtschaft musst du hier (glaub ich) keinem erzählen.



Wirtschaft und Solidarprinzip paßt per se schonmal nicht zusammen.

Du begehst hier einen Trugschluß. Die Unternehemn auf die DU abzielst sind internationale Großkonzerne. Die haben seid je her den geringsten Anteil am  Steueraufkommen der Wirtschaft in Deutschland geleistet.
Du vergißt die Mehrzahl der deustchen Unternhemen. Der klassiche Mittelstand bis hin zum großen Mittelstand, der nahezu 90% des Steueraufkommens der Wirtschaft beisteuert. 

Nehme ich die Wirtschaft aus usnerer unmittebaren Nachbarschaft, weiß
ich das ein größerer Handwerksbetrieb die komplette Jugendabteilung
des Fußball/Turnvereines sponsort und eine große Spende zur Sanierung der Sporthalle geleistet hat, aus der die Verbandsgemeinde sich zurückgezogen hat.

Ein Solarunternehmen aus dem Westerwald enagiert sich in der Jugendfortbildung, da die ARGE keine Gelder bereitstellen kann.

Die Beispiele kann ich nicht endlos fortsetzten doch von diesen und ähnlichen sind mir Einige bekannt.

Meiner Meinung nach engaiert sich die Wirtschaft in der Solidargemeinschaft und dass nicht nur über das Steueraufkommen sondern durch dirketes Engagemnt in den Regionen!


Was ist für Dich das Sozialsystem?
Krankkassen
Rentenkassen
...

Fakt ist , dass der Sozialetat der größte Einzeletat ist!

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass zu wenig Geld im Sozialsystem ist, sondern zu wenig bei den bedürftigen ankommt!

Woran das liegt ist schwierig aufzuzeigen.
Zu viele private Perosnen, Organisationen und Unternehmen wollen ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben.

- Pharmaindustrie - wir haben die höchsten Arzneimittelpreise weltweit. Bei neuen Präparaten sogar im Schnitt 150% teiwleise umn bis zu 300% teuerer als der im europäischen Vergleich! - Das schlägt voll auf die Krankenkassen durch
- Krankenkassen - haben wir zu viele? Ja!! Kein Wettbewerb. Warum brauche ich dann x-Hundert Kassen?
- Standesorganisationen wie Hausärzteverband oder Kassenärtzliche Vereinigungen und viele andere mehr.
- Krankenhäuser - wir haben eine Dichte weie sonst nirgendwo in Europa.
- Elterngeld
- Kindergeld
- Ausbau Kindertagesstätten für 2 jährige
- Fortbildung im sozialen System - warum kostet ein MS-Office Kurs über die ARGE bei der Caritas 800 Euro pro Person?
-> Volkshochschule 9 Euro pro Abend bei 10 Veranstaltungen macht das 90 Euro?

Ich bin der Meinung - es ist genug Geld im System- nur wollen zuvile ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben. Nur bei den Bedürftigen kommt immer weniger an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre auch furchtbar. Sobald die Industrie hier keine Gewinne macht, macht nämlich überhaupt niemand mehr Gewinne. Dann kannst Du Dir Deine Sozialsysteme und Deinen Umweltschutz direkt als unfinanzierbar in die Haare schmieren. Irgendwer muß am Ende schließlich das erwirtschaften, was andere so gerne verteilen.



read again:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die darf fleißig *zusätzliche* Gewinne machen








Lartens schrieb:


> Du begehst hier einen Trugschluß. Die Unternehemn auf die DU abzielst sind internationale Großkonzerne. Die haben seid je her den geringsten Anteil am  Steueraufkommen der Wirtschaft in Deutschland geleistet.
> Du vergißt die Mehrzahl der deustchen Unternhemen. Der klassiche Mittelstand bis hin zum großen Mittelstand, der nahezu 90% des Steueraufkommens der Wirtschaft beisteuert.



Und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, wenn die Regierung sich nach Auto- und Energiekonzernen richtet... (und das in den jüngsten Fällen eben gerade zulasten z.B. diverser "grüner" Technologien, die ein Paradebeispiel für die den erfolgreichen deutschen Mittelstand sind bzw. waren.)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. September 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> .....
> Du begehst hier einen Trugschluß. Die Unternehemn auf die DU abzielst sind internationale Großkonzerne. Die haben seid je her den geringsten Anteil am  Steueraufkommen der Wirtschaft in Deutschland geleistet.
> Du vergißt die Mehrzahl der deustchen Unternhemen. Der klassiche Mittelstand bis hin zum großen Mittelstand, der nahezu 90% des Steueraufkommens der Wirtschaft beisteuert.
> 
> ...



Es gibt da ansich schon Unterschiede in unserer Auffassung, jedoch stimme ich dir insoweit zu, dass es mir tatsächlich größtenteils um deutsche Großkonzerne und -unternehmen geht.

Allerdings nicht nur.
Du hast die tatsächliche momentane Situation zwar sehr gut beschrieben, indem du das Engagement der "mittelständischen" Unternehmen gewürdigt hast, weil in den öffentlichen Kassen kein Geld mehr ist, allerdings lässt du dabei außen vor, *warum* in den öffentlichen Kassen kein Geld ist, und das habe ich ursächlich in meinem Beitrag aufgeführt.
In einem stimme ich da wiederum zu: In unserem System (nicht Sozialsystem sondern insgesamt!) sind ausreichend Mittel vorhanden. Sie werden nur falsch verteilt.
Auch betrachtet man in den von dir genannten Fällen mal die steuerlichen Aspekte, erkennt man sogleich wieder, dass das Engagement schön und gut ist, jedoch für die Unternehmen zu großen Teilen kostenneutral, da sie Spenden und Sponsoring wiederum steuerlich geltend machen können. Es schmälert also nicht exorbitant den Gewinn, mindert jedoch die Steuerschuld und damit den Anteil, der der öffentlichen Hand zur Verfügung stehen würde.

Das soziale Gefüge beinhaltet für mich den gesamten sozialen Sektor. 
Krankenkassen und Rentenkassen sind da nur Teilbereiche.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. September 2010)

Heute mal etwas mehr dazu, wie unsere "unabhängigen Medien" immer mehr durch PR unterwandert werden, um die verflochtenen Strukturen zwischen Wirtschaft, Finanz und Politik den Bürgern schmackhaft zu machen.

Dazu verlinke ich mal den gestrigen Artikel bei den NDS:
NachDenkSeiten – Die kritische Website Herrliche Belege für Kampagnenjournalismus

Da wird analysiert, wie der Bock zum Gärtner (Teil I), der Fachkräftemangel zur Realität (Teil II) und ein Wirtschaftswunder (Teil III) herbeigeschrieben werden können, wenn nur die richtigen Agenturen an der entsprechenden Stelle sitzen.

Dass das auch bei den anderen im hiesigen Thread behandelten Themen geschieht, darf man getrost als gegeben hinnehmen, auch wenn z.T. differenziert berichtet wird (wie an den u.a. Beispielen zu sehen ist), ist doch ein Großteil der Berichterstattung in den Medien nur Unternehmenspropaganda.
Warum das so ist und wie es funktioniert, hat bspw. das NDR bereits an mehreren Beispilen belegt:

PR-Berater: Geschäfte und Machenschaften | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A - Z - Zapp - Medien und Politik / Wirtschaft
(PR-Berater in der Medienkultur)

Bertelsmann Republik Deutschland. Eine Stiftung macht Politik | NDR.de - Kultur - Literatur - Buch-Tipps (Buchtipp zur Bertelsmann-Stiftung)

Wie sich Ackermann in der Krise in Szene setzt | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A - Z - Zapp - Medien und Politik / Wirtschaft (PR für Ackermann und Bank)

Der Wulff-Macher | NDR.de - Regional - Niedersachsen (Wulffs PR-Management)

Das Erfolgsgeheimnis von Rainer Brüderle | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A - Z - extra 3 - media (Video über Brüderles PR-Management)

Der Atomkompromiss der Regierung | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A - Z - Zapp - Medien und Politik / Wirtschaft
(zum Atomkompromiss)


----------



## Lartens (25. September 2010)

Das war schon immer so. Im Mittelalter hat es angefangen.

Man sllte alles kritisch hinterfragen und nicht jeden beitrag als die absolute Wahrheit sehen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (27. September 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> Man sllte alles kritisch hinterfragen und nicht jeden beitrag als die absolute Wahrheit sehen.


 
Aber wer von uns tut das schon wirklich immer?
Ich selbst habe schon ab und an Nachrichten aus der Tagespresse unhinterfragt kommentiert und damit voll daneben gelegen, weil sich dann Details als eben nicht stimmig erwiesen haben und dies aber genau Anlass meiner Kritik war.
Da steht man hinterher schön blöd da, wenn man der Zensursula oder dem Schäuble Dinge an den Kopp schmeisst, die diejenigen gar nicht verzapft haben ...


----------



## Lartens (27. September 2010)

so etwas kann sich leicht zur Paranoia entwickeln


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (27. September 2010)

Es muss ja nicht immer gleich eine Psychose sein - eine gehörige Portion gesundes Misstrauen ist durchaus jederzeit angebracht, da muss man sich keine krankheitsspezifische Symptomatik als Ausrede einfallen lassen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht immer gleich eine Psychose sein - eine gehörige Portion gesundes Misstrauen ist durchaus jederzeit angebracht, da muss man sich keine krankheitsspezifische Symptomatik als Ausrede einfallen lassen.




Solange du nicht irgendwo eine jüdische Weltverschwörung ausgräbst ist alles ok, denke ich


----------



## Lartens (27. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht immer gleich eine Psychose sein - eine gehörige Portion gesundes Misstrauen ist durchaus jederzeit angebracht, da muss man sich keine krankheitsspezifische Symptomatik als Ausrede einfallen lassen.



Im prinzip hast Du ja Recht, aber was ist eine gesunde Dosis Misstrauen??


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. Oktober 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> Im prinzip hast Du ja Recht, aber was ist eine gesunde Dosis Misstrauen??


 
Das ist die Stufe, bevor das Verhalten in Paranoia umkippt. Klar sind die Grenzen da verschwommen und nicht immer wahrnehmbar. So wie die Grenzen von Lobbyismus und Korruption fließend sind, so sie denn existieren.
Dazu mal was Anderes:

Kennt jemand von euch "*Leihbeamte*"?
Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass das Wirken dieser Leute tatsächlich das darstellt, was uns die Begrifflichkeit suggerieren will.
Beamte, also richtige, leisten einen Eid auf den Rechststaat, auf das Grundgesetz. Es ist also nicht nur so einen dahingesagter, wie bei unseren politischen Beamten, sondern da hängt schon mehr dran. 

Leihbeamte jedoch sind nur ihrem Dienstherren (welchem stelle ich hier jetzt mal nicht heraus, nachdenken lohnt sich aber allemal) verpflichtet. Dass es da Überschneidungen gibt, sollte nicht bloße Annahme sein.

Nachfolgend mal ein schöner Artikel mit Buchempfehlung von Leuten, auf deren Wirken nun letztendlich auch der Bundesrechnungshof aktiv werden musste. Wenn ich sage aktiv werden, muss aber keiner wirklich denken, dass sich etwas ändert. Der BRH darf Empfehlungen geben, anmahnen, rügen und die Ministerien hinweisen.... Wer entscheidet aber in den Ministerien?

Ab gehts:
TP: Direkter Lobbyismus
Interview von Reinhard Jellen mit Kim Otto (einem der Verfasser des Buches "Der gekaufte Staat"



> *Direkter Lobbyismus*
> 
> Die Selbstentmachtung des deutschen Parlamentarismus zugunsten der Wirtschaft hat seit der rot-grünen Bundesregierung nahezu kolumbianische Qualitäten angenommen. Seit dem "Austauschprogramm Seitenwechsel" ist es nämlich offiziell erlaubt, dass sich Lobbyisten als "Leihbeamte" direkt in den Bundesministerien einquartieren. Dies ist aber öffentlich wenig bekannt. Sascha Adamek und Kim Otto haben in ihrem Buch "Der gekaufte Staat" brisante Fälle recherchiert, in denen Vertreter der deutschen Großindustrie als "Experten" an wichtige Gesetzesänderungen maßgeblich mitgewirkt und die Interessen ihrer Arbeitgeber in die Beschlüsse und Gesetzesvorlagen diktiert haben. Im Zuge der Recherchen der beiden investigativen Journalisten sah sich der Bundesrechnungshof veranlasst, die Ministerien dahingehend zu überprüfen. Telepolis sprach mit Kim Otto.


 
Schönen Tach noch ...


----------

